# Harp Glissandos and GPO Sibelius Edition



## synergy543 (Feb 16, 2007)

Is there a way to write harp glissandos in GPO Sibelius Edition and have the glissando follow the harp pedaling and play the correct notes? Or is it necessary to write out every single note? My harp pedaling gets ignored (regardless of whether I use graphic pedal notation or note text).


----------



## Scott Rogers (Feb 20, 2007)

..........


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Scott,

Thanks for the detailed reply. Lots of good ideas for me to try in there! I'll have to do some experimentation.

Another sort of related question (as you mention using two voices on the same stave): I was using two voices (for separate lines) on the same stave and I ran into a problem where a tied note in voice 2 was also affecting voice 1. Voice 1 had the same note (tied in voice 2) and should have played but responsed as if tied (not played in ms 3). I assumed that I just needed to use two staves instead. Have you experienced this problem? Here is the example:







And here's the audio (you can hear in ms. 3 the D3 isn't played)

http://home.comcast.net/~synergy543/tied.mp3

I sure wish there were more complex examples in the Sibelius tutorials as that would be a good way to learn this stuff. I even bought a Sibelius book but it doesn't go into much detail.

Thanks for the tips and ideas,

Greg


----------



## Scott Rogers (Feb 20, 2007)

..........


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Scott,

I e-mailed you the file but the mail bounced. Maybe the e-mail I have is old? Well, I've edited the message above so you can see and hear the problem better.

If you want me to e-mail the file, please send me an e-mail to link to at:

[email protected]

Greg


----------



## Scott Rogers (Feb 20, 2007)

..........


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 21, 2007)

Scott, thanks again for your help as always. Learning to make use of the hidden notes is a great work around. It certainly would be nice if they could address these issues. Particularly the harp glissandos not following pedal markings seems like a glaring oversight.


----------

